# NSW xmas case swap



## barls (30/7/16)

ok lets get this going.
1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. The bottle will be labeled with your designated number (ideally on the cap).
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days.
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of oct, but it will suit the host and most swappers.


1.barls
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Mikeyr (30/7/16)

Of course Im in.......


----------



## Fraser's BRB (30/7/16)

New guy here, missed the mid-year but have been following the tasting notes with interest. I'm very keen.

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4


----------



## mattfos01 (30/7/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Reman (30/7/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## contrarian (30/7/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6. Contrarian
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## vykuza (30/7/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8.
9.
10. 

I guarantee I won't be wearing pants when I brew this.


----------



## barls (30/7/16)

Nick R said:
 

> I guarantee I won't be wearing pants when I brew this.


who wears pants? especially when I'm brewing for fatz


----------



## vykuza (30/7/16)

barls said:


> who wears pants? especially when I'm brewing for fatz


Nobody I hope! 

It's that extra yeast contribution that brings that homestyle flavour.


----------



## marksy (30/7/16)

I am in every time.

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9.
10.


----------



## yum beer (31/7/16)

I will probably be in but will not put name on list just yet.

Happy to host a swap in Young if everybody is keen for a trip to the country.

Following with interest.


----------



## Mikeyr (31/7/16)

yum beer said:


> I will probably be in but will not put name on list just yet.
> 
> Happy to host a swap in Young if everybody is keen for a trip to the country.
> 
> Following with interest.


Road trip......woo hoo...


----------



## yum beer (31/7/16)

Mikeyr said:


> Road trip......woo hoo...


Pops appropriate road trip song into cassette player............


----------



## welly2 (31/7/16)

I'm in! 

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10.


----------



## barls (7/8/16)

anymore nsw people want to join


----------



## paulyman (7/8/16)

I should be able to knock a brew or two out for this.

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11.


----------



## Josh (9/8/16)

I'm interested, but after a no-show, I won't be putting my name down until the beer is fermented.


----------



## welly2 (9/8/16)

Do we have a host for this? I'm happy to put my hand up although my place is much more modest than Mikey's. Still got a reasonable sized back yard and a BBQ. The offer is there if we get no better offers (I'm sure all offers will be better!)


----------



## Peter80 (9/8/16)

What dates are you guys looking at as I do not want to put my name down if I can not.make it.


----------



## barls (9/8/16)

id say end of november as dec is always busy


----------



## Fraser's BRB (9/8/16)

barls said:


> id say end of november as dec is always busy


Seems like the sensible option.


----------



## welly2 (9/8/16)

barls said:


> id say end of november as dec is always busy


Works for me.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/8/16)

barls said:


> who wears pants? especially when I'm brewing for fatz



Totally flattered to hear that. All that trouble for me!!

Someone add my name to the list please.


----------



## barls (10/8/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions


----------



## fungrel (18/8/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel


----------



## Digga (31/8/16)

Well there isn't much time left so I suppose I better get in...
I'll do a 50L next weekend to get the show on the road. Should be done in couple of weeks and have good fermentation by then..
I don't bottle often lol.
Can someone if agreed add me to the list?
Also what is everyone brewing may influence the way I brew lol


----------



## Digga (31/8/16)

Also have a nice sized shed, snooker table, decent back yard that is fire friendly and deck.
Happy to host!


----------



## barls (31/8/16)

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. digga


----------



## skb (31/8/16)

1.barls<font color="#282828">
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions <font color="#282828">
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14 SKB


----------



## barls (19/9/16)

what dates are we looking at peeps
end of november?


----------



## mattfos01 (19/9/16)

Sounds good, am thinking a Kolsch so will need to get on it in the next few weeks.


----------



## fungrel (20/9/16)

Just to confirm, it's 28 long necks? If I remember correctly the mid year swap was smaller bottles.


----------



## barls (20/9/16)

max 28 but at the moment 14.


----------



## fungrel (22/9/16)

Gotcha.

Hoping to put a recipe down soon, any idea when the cutoff date will be set so i can start brewing?


----------



## barls (22/9/16)

probably the week before.


----------



## Digga (22/9/16)

I noticed that the majority like 90+% of the list are from Sydney. I'm unsure if a 3hr round trip would be worth it to swap 14 beers...
Of course meeting like minded people and having a couple of bevvies would kinda bring it back.
I know there will be voodoo doll treatments and what not but at this stage I may pass if everyone isn't going to be to disappointed. 
If the numbers get up there I'll get involved again.
Sorry for not checking the locality of the majority before putting my hand up. The phone won't let me see locations and that is generally when I visit for a quick update.
If it will be to much of a drama to bail I'll do the mission.
Cheers everyone. Digga


----------



## barls (22/9/16)

Digga said:


> I noticed that the majority like 90+% of the list are from Sydney. I'm unsure if a 3hr round trip would be worth it to swap 14 beers...
> Of course meeting like minded people and having a couple of bevvies would kinda bring it back.
> I know there will be voodoo doll treatments and what not but at this stage I may pass if everyone isn't going to be to disappointed.
> If the numbers get up there I'll get involved again.
> ...


no fair call mate.
we have previously moved it around to make it fair but won't do newcastle again as the turn out was atrocious and it was majority sydney people that were involved. it was actually our lowest number ever and the reason it wasn't run for a few years.


----------



## Digga (22/9/16)

No worries barls.
I'm sure it will be a great day I may have to run a smaller stubbie swap to the newcastle brewers even if it's only between 4 hahaha 6 pack swap lol.
Would be great if we were all within a similar locale.
No hard feelings!


----------



## n87 (22/9/16)

Surely you could do it somewhere like the coast? 

Depending on what goes on, I may join at the last minute. Really depends on what time I get


----------



## barls (22/9/16)

put your hand up for the winter one and i could be very tempted.
saying that we also have the ibu contingent to think of


----------



## n87 (22/9/16)

Would love to host, definitely out for Christmas, but I may be able to wrangle it for winter....


----------



## barls (22/9/16)

I've got family up on the coast but still might need to stay if we have it up there
i actually come for up further up the coast


----------



## n87 (22/9/16)

Prob better get a big tent


----------



## barls (22/9/16)

whats your couch like?


----------



## n87 (22/9/16)

comfy enough... but i only have one...


----------



## Beamer (23/9/16)

Hey guys,

Hoping its not too late to jump in on this one??

Has a date and location been set as yet?


----------



## barls (24/9/16)

not too late.
no dates or location set yet.
looking at end of november at this stage.


----------



## Beamer (24/9/16)

Thanks barls,

There will be a good chance ill be working when its on. So im just waiting to hear if my case can catch a ride up and if so ill jump aboard


----------



## yum beer (24/9/16)

I will probably have to give this one a miss.
i am back in for surgery early November so not likely to be ready for a trip to the smoke.
BUT.............don't write me off just yet.


----------



## Beamer (26/9/16)

Thanks to Fatz offering to cargo up my case, I'm in!!


1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer

edit: I hope my brewing skills are better than my computer skills because this took 20 mins to figure out!


----------



## contrarian (3/10/16)

In brewing for this today. It will be a Brett saison so was wondering how people feel about champagne bottles. I know they are sometimes frowned upon in swaps but they are the best way to go with a nice spritzy saison. 

I can also just tone the carbonation down and put it in long necks if that is preferred.


----------



## barls (3/10/16)

I'm cool with champagne bottles.


----------



## paulyman (3/10/16)

Yeah I'm happy with them.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/16)

barls said:


> I'm cool with champagne bottles.



me too, especially when they are full of champagne !


----------



## paulyman (8/10/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> me too, especially when they are full of champagne !


Oh yes please!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/16)

> I know they are sometimes frowned upon in swaps but they are the best way to go with a nice spritzy saison.
> 
> I can also just tone the carbonation down and put it in long necks if that is preferred.



How I love a good spritzy saison. :huh:

Champagne bottles good. Got enough? I'll empty a few for you and drop them off.


----------



## Beamer (8/10/16)

I love a champagne bottle filled with beer, ill take in to randwick races for brekky!


----------



## n87 (8/10/16)

I have a saison on right now that should suit. Not sure if I will be able to attend, will have to wait till the venue and date is set.

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer
16. n87


----------



## welly2 (11/10/16)

Mentioned earlier I'm happy to host. Offer is still there. I'm in Marrickville.


----------



## barls (11/10/16)

we looking at the last weekend of november?


----------



## welly2 (11/10/16)

barls said:


> we looking at the last weekend of november?


Good for me! I'd better get brewing.


----------



## paulyman (11/10/16)

Sounds good.


----------



## barls (11/10/16)

if all agree shall we lock it in?


----------



## fungrel (12/10/16)

I'm OK for the last week.


----------



## n87 (12/10/16)

Good by me currently.
Should be bottling my Saison in the next week or so.


----------



## welly2 (12/10/16)

I'm going to brew a Timothy Taylor Landlord next week for the occasion and serve it on hand pump. Might be a bit tight for time but it should alright! Two weeks and a bit for fermentation, one week cask conditioning. I think it'll be fine. And I'll brew a robust porter for the case swap. Yeast starter is currently on the stir plate.


----------



## yum beer (12/10/16)

Ok guys, I'm officially out.
Surgery early November means lugging crates late November is not gonna happen.
Will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Reman (12/10/16)

Last week of November good for me. Looks like we have 15 for the swap. Have a lager currently fermenting which should be ready by then, just need to check volume and swap numbers as I'll probably be bottling off the keg.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (13/10/16)

Last weekend in November in Sydney works for me. Better pull my finger out and get my brew schedule back up and humming.


----------



## fungrel (14/10/16)

Pitched a brew last weekend, brewing another this weekend.

So whichever is more of a crowd-pleaser will be at the swap.


----------



## contrarian (14/10/16)

Pitched mine this morning so should be plenty of time for it to ferment out and but of the Brett character to come through. It's a rebrew of my Brett saison that picked up a 3rd in the NSW comp so hopefully this comes out just as well!


----------



## Zorco (19/10/16)

welly2 said:


> I'm going to brew a Timothy Taylor Landlord next week for the occasion and serve it on hand pump. Might be a bit tight for time but it should alright! Two weeks and a bit for fermentation, one week cask conditioning. I think it'll be fine. And I'll brew a robust porter for the case swap. Yeast starter is currently on the stir plate.


 What recipe are you using Welly?


----------



## welly2 (19/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> What recipe are you using Welly?


Went with this recipe: http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1293850?&doid=5806fd4e5b608 which was based on another porter recipe I found but forget where. Substituted black patent malt for the carafa spec ii. Wanted to use carafa spec iii but didn't have any on the day. Anyway, it's dark, fermenting nicely and smells tasty! 

For the TTLL, pretty much Golden Promise, Goldings and Fuggles hops with West Yorkshire Ale yeast. Not sure it needs to be any more complicated than that!


----------



## barls (19/10/16)

put some cherries in mine today. should be a perfect summer beer.


----------



## welly2 (19/10/16)

So this isn't great news and I apologise.

My housemate let me know this evening he's not planning on renewing the lease which means I may or may not be living in this place at the end of next month. I think it would be best to say I probably won't be. Which means obviously I won't be able to host the case swap. Very sorry. Is there anyone else who can take over hosting it?


----------



## barls (19/10/16)

I'm fairly sure my wife will be away that weekend but ill check.


----------



## Zorco (19/10/16)

Arana Hills palace offered to you mate. NSW/QLD combo anyone? [emoji57]


----------



## barls (19/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Arana Hills palace offered to you mate. NSW/QLD combo anyone? [emoji57]


you paying flights?


----------



## Zorco (19/10/16)

Rugby tour? Bus style?


----------



## Zorco (19/10/16)

Brews of Origin!


----------



## n87 (20/10/16)

Planning on bottling the saison this weekend
Hoping to only bottle ~15L (20 longnecks), so hopefully the count doesnt go up too much...


----------



## welly2 (21/10/16)

My robust porter is tasting really good so far, pretty pleased. Needs another week or so in the fermenter so won't be ready to drink by the case swap but should be pretty good in a few months. Need to make more beers with first wort hopping I think, nice rounded bitterness with none of the "behind the ears" harsh bitterness.


----------



## marksy (27/10/16)

Hey guys I have to pull out, I haven`t brewed since last case swap, I`ve just been doing other stuff instead of brewing. 

Cheers.

Marksy.


----------



## n87 (28/10/16)

I bottled mine last weekend, so should be good to drink for the swap.
It is meant to be a simple saison with WLP566.
First time using this yeast, but seems to have gone OK, will hook up the keg I made up from the same batch over the weekend to make sure it is beer... I may have to drop out if its too good


----------



## contrarian (28/10/16)

Checked mine yesterday and it is down to 1.010 but I am going to leave it for a couple more weeks as with the Brett I think it will get much lower and a bit funkier. 

Will put notes about time for drinking up closer to the date.


----------



## n87 (28/10/16)

Mine got down to 1.004, so should be nice and dry
cant wait to taste tonight


----------



## contrarian (28/10/16)

Nice! That's what I'd be hoping for! Have got them down to 1.002 before at a moderate alcohol levels it can make them a great session beer for summer!

Australia really should have more commercial options for saisons, I think people could get around it! Also marketable to people that don't like beer as it isn't as berry or bitter as a lot of other beers.


----------



## n87 (28/10/16)

My triple I fermented before this one got down to 1.002 for a nice sessionable 9.7% 

I don think i have had a commercial saison in Aus at all. would be good to try a couple


----------



## Fraser's BRB (28/10/16)

So after some earlier pull outs, did we end up with a new venue for this?

Having been away I'm behind in my brewing schedule, doing a double this weekend, so mine will either be a Hefe or an ESB. The Hefe is first time for me, so it could be dicey.


----------



## barls (28/10/16)

ill put my hand up to host.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/10/16)

barls said:


> ill put my hand up to host.



I'll second that.

Date locked in yet???


----------



## barls (28/10/16)

last weekend of november?


----------



## n87 (28/10/16)

I think that was what was previously penciled in.


----------



## mattfos01 (29/10/16)

Sweet, the Kolsch mk2 is cold conditioning, will bottle in a couple of weeks. Pumped to see what everyone puts together.


----------



## barls (30/10/16)

just applied for leave from work on the 26th so lets lock that in.


----------



## Reman (30/10/16)

Currently lagering a citrusy number. Should be good for a summer quencher. Will wait for a preview, be tits currently sitting at 3c in the keg. Will bottle straight from the keg so there should be no dregs.


----------



## fungrel (1/11/16)

Drinking well at 1 week conditioning. Should be a cracker.


----------



## contrarian (4/11/16)

Checked the gravity on my saison and it is down to 1.003! Will give it another week or so for the Brett to come through before bottling but tasting good out of the fermenter.


----------



## n87 (4/11/16)

My saison is tasting... OK out of the keg, but it is pretty green and less carbed than the bottles, and force carbed vs bottle conditioned.
Hopefully its not disappointing.


----------



## paulyman (4/11/16)

The numbers look to have stabilised at 16, is this the count we are all going for plus spares for further swaps?


----------



## Digga (4/11/16)

paulyman said:


> The numbers look to have stabilised at 16, is this the count we are all going for plus spares for further swaps?


I think that you will find there are a few that have pulled out. I'm not participating due to the location of the majority of people.


----------



## n87 (6/11/16)

Tasting my Saison again beautiful soft fruit on the nose, nice light body with a bit of tartness and spice.
Really good cold (not cold cold, but not warm)
Not sure if it was the new line in the keg fridge, getting past the trub, different glass or just a few more days, but it is much better than last taste.


----------



## barls (6/11/16)

tasted mine yesterday will be bottling it during the week


----------



## Mikeyr (6/11/16)

Guys, im gutted but will have to pull out of this one. Were in the middle of selling the house and every second is going into prep. Have a brew that i cold crashed 3 weeks ago prior to bottling, haven't had time to deal with it and may have been too long on the yeast. 
Hope you have a big one
Mike


----------



## barls (6/11/16)

Mikeyr said:


> Guys, im gutted but will have to pull out of this one. Were in the middle of selling the house and every second is going into prep. Have a brew that i cold crashed 3 weeks ago prior to bottling, haven't had time to deal with it and may have been too long on the yeast.
> Hope you have a big one
> Mike


sorry to hear. the beer will be fine but its lack of time i suppose thats the killer.


----------



## barls (6/11/16)

> 1.barls
> 3. Fraser's BRB
> 4.mattfos01
> 5. Reman
> ...


ok we are 15. i did get a pm from a new isb member asking if he could join but he didn't have anything ready so was willing to put up a case of pirate life in return.
thoughts peeps?


----------



## fungrel (7/11/16)

barls said:


> ok we are 15. i did get a pm from a new isb member asking if he could join but he didn't have anything ready so was willing to put up a case of pirate life in return.
> thoughts peeps?


I'm not keen on that. I'm more interested in other people's creations than the commercial stuff.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/11/16)

fungrel said:


> I'm not keen on that. I'm more interested in other people's creations than the commercial stuff.



Actually I think we should encourage this bloke to come in with his commercial brew .. sort of let him see what the case swap thing is all about. I'll happily swap his commercial brew with a couple of different HBs I have Fungrel (or anyone else in the same mind). 

Always encourage noobies.


Looks like my entry is a dark bitter.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/11/16)

1.barls
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. digga
13. SKB
14. Beamer
15. n87


----------



## n87 (7/11/16)

I'm in two minds.
I would much rather tasting other peoples creations, but I am in for 'showing the ropes' too

Are they long necks of PL?


----------



## fungrel (7/11/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Actually I think we should encourage this bloke to come in with his commercial brew .. sort of let him see what the case swap thing is all about. I'll happily swap his commercial brew with a couple of different HBs I have Fungrel (or anyone else in the same mind).
> 
> Always encourage noobies.
> 
> ...


Never thought about it like that. That's a good idea. 

I've got a few other brews ready, I'll bring a few to swap as well.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/11/16)

Beauty of the day. Bring a few other brews if you have them and swap them with others.

As for the Pirate brews .. never had any. They clearly don't have a distribution outlet in the real south coast of NSW.


----------



## welly2 (13/11/16)

I've no problem with a single can of PL in my case swap case. But probably wouldn't want any more than a single exception.


----------



## welly2 (13/11/16)

Curiosity got the better of me and I cracked open a bottle of my robust porter that's going in the swap. Other than being completely under carbed, I'm pleased how it turned out. I think a couple of months in the bottle might be a worthwhile investment though.


----------



## welly2 (13/11/16)

Oh just to confirm the date, that'll be the weekend of the 26/27? Saturday or Sunday? I'm actually moving out of my current place that weekend but have to be out by the Sunday so if it's being held on the Sunday, I'll be there, Saturday I obviously won't be able to make it  But will be submitting my beer either way.


----------



## barls (13/11/16)

saturday mate.
I've taken the day off work.


----------



## barls (13/11/16)

also what foods are people bringing?
if anyone doesn't have my address please pm me.


----------



## paulyman (13/11/16)

Not sure what I'm bringing yet but I hope Beamer is bringing his marinated chicken wings to put in the smoker!


----------



## Beamer (13/11/16)

I wont be able to make it due to the lovely trade of hospitality, but on paulymans request, and if fatz is fine with taking an esky, I will send chicken wings to accompany my case


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/11/16)

Kegged my Hefe and ESB on the weekend, will do a thorough taste test in a few days to confirm which one goes in the bottles for the swap.

I'm open to suggestion on what food you want me to bring, otherwise I'll figure something out.


----------



## n87 (14/11/16)

Ill bring along some rolls I think. Do we have a rough idea on attendees?

I will most likely drop mine off at an earlier date and catch the train down (may need a lift from the station if anyone is able )


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/11/16)

Beamer said:


> I wont be able to make it due to the lovely trade of hospitality, but on paulymans request, and if fatz is fine with taking an esky, I will send chicken wings to accompany my case



I'll find space in the old jalopy for them. Sadly for me, I need to stay sober and drive back to the 'Gong for a fight night at Fairy Meadow (just like the good ol' days when I was a kid). Charity Boxing Night. My little bro is a contestant (sacrificial lamb for the slaughter!)

Anyway, brew some of that crystalweizen Barls!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (14/11/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll find space in the old jalopy for them. Sadly for me, I need to stay sober and drive back to the 'Gong for a fight night at Fairy Meadow (just like the good ol' days when I was a kid). Charity Boxing Night. My little bro is a contestant (sacrificial lamb for the slaughter!)
> 
> Anyway, brew some of that crystalweizen Barls!


I'll be driving down from The Entrance and back that afternoon if you want a lift. Let me know. I'll be in a station wagon so there's plenty of room. Offer stands for anyone else between The Entrance and Sydney also (up to 4 including me).


----------



## fungrel (14/11/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I'll be driving down from The Entrance and back that afternoon if you want a lift. Let me know. I'll be in a station wagon so there's plenty of room. Offer stands for anyone else between The Entrance and Sydney also (up to 4 including me).


I'll be heading down from Berkeley Vale (Central Coast), but sadly i won't know how much time I have to spare that day until closer to the date. May still have to drive down myself.


----------



## n87 (14/11/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I'll be driving down from The Entrance and back that afternoon if you want a lift. Let me know. I'll be in a station wagon so there's plenty of room. Offer stands for anyone else between The Entrance and Sydney also (up to 4 including me).


Ill be happy to mooch a ride, atleast in one direction


----------



## Beamer (14/11/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll find space in the old jalopy for them. Sadly for me, I need to stay sober and drive back to the 'Gong for a fight night at Fairy Meadow (just like the good ol' days when I was a kid). Charity Boxing Night. My little bro is a contestant (sacrificial lamb for the slaughter!)
> 
> Anyway, brew some of that crystalweizen Barls!


I only have one esky big enough to carry two kilos of chicken wings and its my mash tun, do you have a spare one lying around Ian? If not ill purchase myself one


----------



## welly2 (14/11/16)

I'll have to drop off my case before hand then it seems. A bit gutted to miss this one, although if I get my shit together and pack/move the day before, I might just make it.


----------



## paulyman (14/11/16)

Beamer said:


> I wont be able to make it due to the lovely trade of hospitality, but on paulymans request, and if fatz is fine with taking an esky, I will send chicken wings to accompany my case


Bummer. We south coasters will have to organise another get together in the new year. Will be great to put the face to the name finally. I'll chuck an extra bottle or two in your crate I feel bad (well a little) for putting you up for the chicken wings and you can't make it.


----------



## Beamer (14/11/16)

paulyman said:


> Bummer. We south coasters will have to organise another get together in the new year. Will be great to put the face to the name finally. I'll chuck an extra bottle or two in your crate I feel bad (well a little) for putting you up for the chicken wings and you can't make it.


I wont say no to an extra beer mate, but dont feel bad. Im a chef by trade and irish blood, so everywhere I go its beer and food. And I just like to help out with nibbles.


----------



## drclaybro (14/11/16)

Hey fellas,

Hoping to get a late entry in.
I'd previously seen the first few posts of this thread and assumed I'd need 28 bottles to get in on the action; just now checked in and realised i didnt need that many. 
Ive got enough bottles of an RIS (based on czars revenge from brewing classic styles, but with 25%of the base malt being Gladfields' manuka smoked malt) so I'm hoping to get in on the action.
Unfortunately I wont be able to make it up on the day, due to a new baby and a distant wedding to be attended the day before, but I'm trying to organise some transport for my crates. 
Due to the lateness of my attempted entry, i'm trying to sort both transport and permission to enter at the same time.

Cheers, Clayton.


----------



## barls (14/11/16)

we are actually at 14 atm. 15 if you enter.
so thats all you will need.


----------



## n87 (14/11/16)

drclaybro said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Hoping to get a late entry in.
> I'd previously seen the first few posts of this thread and assumed I'd need 28 bottles to get in on the action; just now checked in and realised i didnt need that many.
> ...


Where are you mate? Likely there is another participant in your area you can piggyback on.


----------



## contrarian (14/11/16)

I'm always keen for another entry. Drclaybro is another IBU brewer so I'm sure someone can help him out with transport of beers.


----------



## drclaybro (14/11/16)

Cheers,attempting to maneuver myself into piggyback position ad we speak.


----------



## barls (14/11/16)

drclaybro said:


> Cheers,attempting to maneuver myself into piggyback position ad we speak.


so long as your not attempting to piggy back fatz its all good


----------



## drclaybro (15/11/16)

1.barls
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. digga
13. SKB
14. Beamer
15. n87
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136

Right, i'm on board. Both Godzilla's back and the case swap. What gracious hosts.
Mine started off off as the Czar's revenge from Brewing classic styles, but with 10% redback malt and 5% shepard's delight instead of the caramunich and special B. Oh, and 5% biscuit. And 25% of the base malt manuka smoked (all from gladfield malts). 66 degree mash.
Half of the estimated 55IBUs were from bramley cross and fuggles at flameout, (45 min rest before cubing), but emphasis on the 'estimated'.
OG was 1.080. FG was apparently unrecorded. Previous iterations of this recipie had been done with US05, but I'd found them a bit over attenuated and slightly thin tasting. The original recipie has an OG of about 1.1 from memory. This was done with a healthy cake of Mangrove Jack's dark ale yeast, which is the lowest attenuating yeast I can easily get (I use it for my >3% pale ales). 18 degrees, raised up for a solid finish.
Bulk primed to 2.0 volumes, bottled 19/10/16.

Cheers, Clayton.


----------



## barls (16/11/16)

ok all start time is around 11-11.30 with the swap being around 12 ish depending one when everyone is there.
I'm going to chuck some snags in the smoker and some camembert cheese.

so heres the list 
barls snags and cheese


----------



## welly2 (16/11/16)

Sadly won't make it for the whole session but I'll pop up some time in the afternoon and bring my case, maybe could head over at the end and if anyone needs a lift back to Sydney, I could do that.


----------



## n87 (16/11/16)

barls snags and cheese
n87 nice crusty rolls


----------



## barls (16/11/16)

welly2 said:


> Sadly won't make it for the whole session but I'll pop up some time in the afternoon and bring my case, maybe could head over at the end and if anyone needs a lift back to Sydney, I could do that.


maybe drop the case off before hand ad we can swap it for u and you can join us later.


----------



## welly2 (16/11/16)

Oh yeah, that sounds like a plan


----------



## Beamer (18/11/16)

I have arranged esky or 2 coolers for the trip up. So chicken wings will be coming along (if theres room in a smoker or oven, if not can still be quite nice cold)


barls snags and cheese
n87 nice crusty rolls
Beamer - saucy chicken wings


----------



## barls (18/11/16)

just let me know what they need and ill make it happen


----------



## Beamer (18/11/16)

The boys from the IBU case swap put them in a smoker for a bit, maybe contrarian or paulyman can fill in the details.

They will be cooked barls, so just a heat up is required.


----------



## welly2 (19/11/16)

Just tasted my case swap porter. I'm really bloody pleased with it. It's a drinker alright. The only thing I would say is carbonation is a bit high for the style but aside from that, it's damn tasty.

In fact, **** it Nick, I think I'll keep it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Qmtm7_VFk&feature=youtu.be&t=71

Hopefully you'll think the same!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/11/16)

Beamer said:


> The boys from the IBU case swap put them in a smoker for a bit, maybe contrarian or paulyman can fill in the details.
> 
> They will be cooked barls, so just a heat up is required.



Barls knows to trust every thing that comes up from the IBUs


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/11/16)

OK, so as the self nominated Case Swap Nazi, do we have 15 swappers ? Or 15 and the ISB bloke who wants to put in the Pirateslife stuff?


----------



## welly2 (19/11/16)

I'm happy with either but if someone wants to bang in a can of Pirate Life rather than their own muck, it'll be gladly received!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/11/16)

Point is, if 15 is the number, we do the following ..

1. Everyone brings a milk crate (compulsory) of 14 bottles for the swap (no cardboard boxes or something similar).

2. When you go home, you go home with a milk crate with 14 bottles .. just NONE of the bottles will be one of yours

3. If you want to bring extra beers to swap, they are not part of the above system.


Now if its 15 plus one .. we slightly modify that system .....


----------



## barls (19/11/16)

i don't think he is coming now.
aim for 15 and anything above is a bonus.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/11/16)

shame (sort of).

The point is, I make the rules. -_-

If you let me try and do the actual swapping, well you deserve a f*ck up. :blink:


Jut watch me try and get four (or is it five) cases back to the Gong and not mess it up


----------



## welly2 (19/11/16)

Not to worry then, that's all fine with me! Might be able to make a bit more of the afternoon. I'm moving basically everything that isn't furniture tomorrow and Saturday morning will be moving the rest so might even make the whole shindig. Either way, I'll drop my bottles off at the start of the event.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/11/16)

barls said:


> just let me know what they need and ill make it happen



Barls is good at smoking.

His cooking worries me.

I love his dog.


----------



## barls (19/11/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Barls is good at smoking.
> 
> His cooking worries me.
> 
> I love his dog.


cooking is fine.
my dog loves an easy mark.

don't forget the side swap ill have a few there for this one.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (20/11/16)

If you're agreeable, I can do up a nice batch of sauerkraut to go with the sausages and cheese rolls?


----------



## barls (20/11/16)

sounds good.


----------



## skb (20/11/16)

I am in Melbourne that day so won't be able to make the main event but happy to drop my 14 off during the week, and pick up my ones next week. I have a RIS sitting at 12.5% so a little more than planned.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (21/11/16)

barls snags and cheese
n87 nice crusty rolls
Beamer - saucy chicken wings
Fraser's BRB - sauerkraut


----------



## barls (21/11/16)

ok all lets aim for a 11 start with the swap around the 12 mark dependent on people.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/11/16)

Five crates coming with me, but probably wont get there until noon. Depending on traffic.

Leaving home at 6.00am to get there!


----------



## Reman (21/11/16)

I've got cricket at 1pm, so I'll drop off prior. We may finish early so I might be back.

Previously they've gone on till pretty late, when are you happy for later arrivals to turn up?


----------



## barls (21/11/16)

give me a ring on the day and see how we are travelling. 
ill have the family home so it might not be as late.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (23/11/16)

Just bottled mine off the keg, being my first attempt at that filling method, accept my apologies for small variances in filled volumes between bottles.

Being new to this whole concept, I take it I write my number (3) on the lid of each one?

Anyone who was planning on catching a ride down and back from the Central Coast with me, send me a PM to make arrangements. 

I ended up bottling the ESB as it was better than the Hefe and probably the best ESB I've done to date. Looking forward to it!


----------



## barls (23/11/16)

thats the idea mate, it makes it easy to see that we have them all.
also if anyone needs to drop off before please pm me and organise a time as I'm working friday night from 1 pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Beamer (23/11/16)

Chicken wings are spiced and marinating, will be roasted and glazed tomorrow, hope you all enjoy.

My case swap entry #14 was bottled Sunday, probably best left for 4 weeks.



1.barls
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
15. n87
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## barls (24/11/16)

1.barls- cherry wit
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
15. n87
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## n87 (24/11/16)

I dont know what happened to the numbers, but someone has moved them.
I have mine labelled as 16


Before:

1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer
16. n87


Now:

1.barls- cherry wit
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
15. n87
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## n87 (24/11/16)

Looks like it changed here:




Fatgodzilla said:


> 1.barls
> 3. Fraser's BRB
> 4.mattfos01
> 5. Reman
> ...


----------



## paulyman (24/11/16)

1.barls- cherry wit
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions 
12. Fungrel
13. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
15. n87
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136[/quote]


----------



## n87 (24/11/16)

Well, either way, I have to take 16 back. drclaybro, if you havent bottled yet, could you move to 17?


1.barls- cherry wit
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel
13. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
16. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## barls (24/11/16)

we can fix it on the day if we need to.


----------



## Beamer (24/11/16)

I have orange caps and no number as yet, I can leave blank if that'll help at all.


----------



## n87 (24/11/16)

Well, 15 is safe, as it is your original number, and im not taking it.

Or you could just turn up with a texta at the ready


----------



## barls (24/11/16)

the way the numbers should run is.
1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
14. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136

i will have a texta on the day and deferring to my subordinary( not subordinate but ordinary) fatz to make sure this runs smooth.


----------



## n87 (24/11/16)

the way the numbers should run is.
1.barls
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136

You miscounted too


----------



## barls (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## fungrel (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## paulyman (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## paulyman (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
 17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## Fraser's BRB (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## paulyman (24/11/16)

Tried my Gose tonight. It's a cheat Gose using acid malt, so Ian this isn't a real sour it's safe to drink. It's an easy drinker but a touch too much salt for me and I would much prefer a proper kettle sour version. But with the heat over the last few days it's gone down nice.

I'll bring a few bottles of my Helles as well. Has only been layering for 2 weeks but tastes nice and malty. I'll add one of those to beamers crate for the chicken wings. Might see if I can fill a growler of my cherry sour as well but I might take a sneak peak at the volume first as I need the dregs of the keg for my next golden sour.

Will bring something pre done sous vide to chuck in the smoker as well. Someone said they bringing rolls? So maybe pulled pork or beef?


----------



## paulyman (24/11/16)

Okay lager is out. It tastes and smells great to me if a bit young. But the wife says it's smells and tastes a bit of rotten eggs! So I guess she is super sensitive to sulphur compounds and I'm not. I'll let it lager until Chrissy before we try it again then and it should have aged out. Funny how everyones palate is different. I'm super sensitive to diacetyl and she isn't. We were at a wedding on Friday and everyone was raving about some pale ale, I tried it and nearly gagged all I got was a buttered popcorn beer.


----------



## contrarian (24/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. welly2
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. digga
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## Digga (24/11/16)

I pulled out ages ago can someone please remove me from the list. Just line it out so that no one's numbers are stuffed up. Thanks.


----------



## barls (24/11/16)

you were previously struck out. no idea what happened there.


----------



## skb (24/11/16)

Yep because I am number 13 just dropped of my first ever attempt at an RIS, barrel aged.


----------



## welly2 (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. - 
14. SKB
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## welly2 (25/11/16)

Double posted.


----------



## barls (25/11/16)

also because i already have skb's and its already numbered
1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4.mattfos01
5. Reman
6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. -skb
14. 
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136 


Like This


----------



## mattfos01 (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December. 
5. Reman
6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon
13. -skb
14. 
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## fungrel (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
2. Mikeyr
3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink
4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December. 
5. Reman
6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age
7. Nickr
8. Marksy
9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 
10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)
11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions
12. Fungrel - American Wheat - RTD (drink soon)
13. -skb
14. 
15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16
16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.
17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## skb (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12

2. Mikeyr

3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink

4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December. 

5. Reman

6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age

7. Nickr

8. Marksy

9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 

10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)

11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions

12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon

13. -skb RIS 12.5% it can be drunk now but should last a very long time in the bottle

14. 

15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16

16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.

17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## skb (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12

2. Mikeyr

3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink

4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December. 

5. Reman

6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age

7. Nickr

8. Marksy

9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 

10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)

11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions

12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon

13. -skb RIS 12.5% it can be drunk now but should last a very long time in the bottle

14. 

15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16

16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.

17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136


----------



## n87 (25/11/16)

I am making up a print out to go with the bottles as a quick reference.
Will hopefully print out tonight... and remember to bring them.... 

View attachment Case Swap 2016 xmas.xlsx


----------



## Reman (25/11/16)

1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12

2. Mikeyr

3. Fraser's BRB - ESB, force carbed so ready to drink

4. mattfos01 - Kolsch, give it another week, ready by 10 December. 

5. Reman - Citrus Lager - rtd. (Off the keg so no dregs)

6.Contrarian - Brett saison ~5% rtd but will only get funkier with age

7. Nickr

8. Marksy

9. Welly2 - robust porter. Give it a couple of months 

10. Paulyman - Gose (rtd)

11. old grumpy bastard who like fruit beers and strange concoctions

12. Fungrel - American Lawnmower (Wheat) - Drink Soon

13. -skb RIS 12.5% it can be drunk now but should last a very long time in the bottle

14. 

15. Beamer - Pale ale best after 18/12/16

16. n87 - Saison WLP566. Keg is drinking beautiful, bottles need a little time to meld I think.

17. drclaybro. RIS 'czar's red' details on post #136[/quote]


----------



## n87 (25/11/16)

Well most got printed out before Reman's addition.
And before i changed SKB back to 13.

But im sure you guys can manage 

View attachment Case Swap 2016 xmas.xlsx


----------



## welly2 (26/11/16)

Thanks for hosting, barls! Those chicken wings were awesome and the bacon was off the chart. Looking forward to getting stuck in, and in fact Fungrel's #12 is going in the fridge now.


----------



## n87 (26/11/16)

Thanks barls, great host as always... apart from the fact that half you kegs stopped working 

looking forward to tasting these, as always.

i guess we have to look at starting the mid year swap 
Might be up for hosting that one... maybe...


----------



## paulyman (27/11/16)

Thanks for hosting Barls, was a nice afternoon. The beers on tap were delicious and the food in the smoker and on the BBQ was great. Loved the bacon and the chicken wings.


----------



## paulyman (27/11/16)

Thanks for hosting Barls, was a nice afternoon. The beers on tap were delicious and the food in the smoker and on the BBQ was great. Loved the bacon and the chicken wings.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (27/11/16)

Thanks Barls, top day, looking forward to tasting some great beers.


----------



## skb (27/11/16)

Disappointed I missed it but looking forward to trying the beers


----------



## barls (27/11/16)

skb said:


> Disappointed I missed it but looking forward to trying the beers


drinking your lot right now.
hehehe


----------



## skb (27/11/16)

That will
Make me
Pick up quickly !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/16)

Reman said:


> 1.barls - cherry wit, rtd 15/12
> 
> 2. Mikeyr
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## skb (29/11/16)

I see we have a tasting notes thread it is attached 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93260-nsw-2016-xmas-case-swap-tasting-and-recipes/

I don;t know about the rest of you I love getting feedback it helps me improve my brewing... and if it is bad gives me an excuse to down another.


----------



## fungrel (29/11/16)

skb said:


> I see we have a tasting notes thread it is attached
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93260-nsw-2016-xmas-case-swap-tasting-and-recipes/
> 
> I don;t know about the rest of you I love getting feedback it helps me improve my brewing... and if it is bad gives me an excuse to down another.


Yeah, I haven't been into the hobby for long so this will be good for a beginner.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (29/11/16)

fungrel said:


> Yeah, I haven't been into the hobby for long so this will be good for a beginner.


I tell you what, based on the day I'm having, you'll probably get some feedback from me on yours tonight. I'll try not to let the tone of my day influence my review


----------



## drclaybro (15/12/16)

Word of warning...

Shame of shames...

My RIS (#17) appears to be a gusher. I cracked the one that came home from the swap last night and it was a full gusher. 
I also bottled some of the same brew in stubbie form, (back in July) and had tried a quite a few of them just before I entered the swap (in early November), and they were perfect in terms of carbonation.
I therefore suspected a poorly mixed in bulk prime.
So I tried 2 more of the stubbies tonight and they both gushed too.
They all tasted ok (to my limited palette), so I'm doubting an infection, and assuming I just bottled it too soon. My records show it was aerated and pitched onto a fresh yeast cake for just over 3 weeks, but I've no record of the finishing gravity, so perhaps I just assumed it was done when it wasn't quite. Perhaps the heat we've had lately has got them fired them up again?

I recommend fridging immediately, drinking soon, (been 5 months in bottle already), and opening very carefully.

Ian: this applies to the stubbies i gave you for your piggybacking services too.

Apologies, Clayton.


----------



## welly2 (17/12/16)

drclaybro said:


> Word of warning...
> 
> Shame of shames...
> 
> ...


Got it in the fridge now, thanks for the heads up! I'll pour carefully! Will let you know how I get on or if I need to send you a bill for wall cleaning service


----------

